# TOLEDO, OH: "BB" - Young Adult B&T Girl



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*BB is a young adult 4-5 yr old black and tan GSD currently at the Lucas County Dog Warden in Toledo, OH.*

*BB was adopted a few weeks ago, but returned because she is afraid to walk on hard floors and would need carpeting or carpet runners in her new home. She is said to be pretty nervous at the pound, but loves treats and warms up to people quickly.*

*All of the dogs at the Lucas County Dog Warden are SAFER tested before they are allowed to be offered for adoption. There is no further information given about BB. If you'd like to know more about her, please contact the shelter at the number or e-mail address given below.*

*The Lucas County Dog Warden's shelter is in downtown Toledo, very easy access off of I-75! *

*BB *










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/24783494

*Lucas County Dog Warden *
*410 South Erie Street *
*Toledo OH 43602*
*Phone: 419-213-2800*
*[email protected] *


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Her Petfinder link has not yet been updated, but BB went home with her new family - hopefully her furever family this time - a few days ago! :happyboogie:*


----------

